# Crazy SIRV demand



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I hadnt noticed back when I looked at different Visa alternatives years ago (although I didnt look proper at other alternatives by aiming at 13a).











d. Demand to be physicaly fit to be SIRV* investor!*!! 
WHAT?!
Both irrelevant and extremly stupid demand.
So being disabled disquality from being good investor, think the Phil government!!!  Not odd they are far behind in development with such thinking...
It cant be motivated by economics by if afford SIRV, then more likely afford health care too...

And a big part of successful multinational company leaders are obviously *not* phycisaly fit, seen at big bellies...


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> I hadnt noticed back when I looked at different Visa alternatives years ago (although I didnt look proper at other alternatives by aiming at 13a).
> 
> View attachment 102772
> 
> ...


Although I agree, you will find most ‘first world’ countries have inconsistent policies when it comes immigration and disabilities.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> Although I agree, you will find most ‘first world’ countries have inconsistent policies when it comes immigration and disabilities.


 I suppouse thats when trying to avoid geting extra social costs for the government?

While SIRV investors ADD extra much assets to the Philippines by SIRV cost more than other Visas and the SIRV capital is to add jobs in Phils...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

magsasaja said:


> Although I agree, you will find most ‘first world’ countries have inconsistent policies when it comes immigration and disabilities.


First and third world/developing nations. The fools we/they elect and the immigration policies they dictate are what we all have to adhere to. Thems the law Ralph. 
Honestly? Disabilities while declared, paraplegic, Quadriplegic, deaf or blind , what ever else won't be an issue if investing in a foreign country with big bucks. Doubt very much that this current/immi law would scoff at a minimum 4.5M Peso investment in this country, Politics aside, that's why the SRIV exists. For those willing to invest.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> While SIRV investors ADD extra much assets to the Philippines by SIRV cost more than other Visas and the SIRV capital is to add jobs in Phils...


Yes you could say it helps the economy but your average investor is not thinking about helping create jobs in the Philippines. 
Most of the shares bought are in already productive enterprises and do not create new productive enterprise which the Philippines needs.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> Yes you could say it helps the economy but your average investor is not thinking about helping create jobs in the Philippines.
> Most of the shares bought are in already productive enterprises and do not create new productive enterprise which the Philippines needs.


 Thats an other stupidity in that law 
( = include leting it be in shares in stock market shares, not only in new businesses or add NEW money to excisting businesses so it would add jobs.)

A third related stupidity is not leting foreign KNOWLEDGE dominate in a company!!! (except in export businesseses). But thats in an other law


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> Demand to be physicaly fit to be SIRV* investor!*!!
> WHAT?!


They don't want immigrants with AIDs, leprosy, or any number of incurable contagious diseases, don't take it so personal...unless you're afflicted, then continue to take it personal, but at least now you understand it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> They don't want immigrants with AIDs, leprosy, or any number of incurable contagious diseases, don't take it so personal...unless you're afflicted, then continue to take it personal, but at least now you understand it.


It's the same for all of the visas, SRRV, 13a all have medicals as part of the process.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> They don't want immigrants with AIDs, leprosy, or any number of incurable contagious diseases, don't take it so personal...unless you're afflicted, then continue to take it personal, but at least now you understand it.


 Can hope so, But the law say CERTIFY being physicaly fit.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Physically fit? One could be in a wheel chair or missing one or more limbs or drink copious amounts of alcohol or smoke like a burning tyre and be considered Physically fit. Having a communicable disease is a different story and as always here and many countries the wording can easily be taken out of context, over reacted on but the reality is border protection, perhaps it should say in reality is communicable ailments, as another member mentioned communicable diseases and probably mental health can be thrown in also.

I doubt very much that a person in a wheel chair or on crutches owning a broken leg applying for an SIRV, SRRV, 13a, Balakbayan or simple visitor entry would be denied, golly I'm still here 12 years on.

OMO. Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Can hope so, But the law say CERTIFY being physicaly fit.


Yes you need a doctor's certificate (certify)


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Physically fit? One could be in a wheel chair or missing one or more limbs or drink copious amounts of alcohol or smoke like a burning tyre and be considered Physically fit. Having a communicable disease is a different story and as always here and many countries the wording can easily be taken out of context, over reacted on but the reality is border protection, perhaps it should say in reality is communicable ailments, as another member mentioned communicable diseases and probably mental health can be thrown in also.
> 
> I doubt very much that a person in a wheel chair or on crutches owning a broken leg applying for an SIRV, SRRV, 13a, Balakbayan or simple visitor entry would be denied, golly I'm still here 12 years on.


 So crazy written law. Not taken out of context, the law text say so 
According to how the law is written its a demand investors have to be physicaly fit ! Investors can be close to dead still managing to do their work  by just need to decide what to invest in, then others manage it.


Gary D said:


> Yes you need a doctor's certificate (certify)


 yes telling being *physicaly fit !!! *


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not taken out of context, or personal interpretations and as we all know mean little to nothing here and the guy that is brain dead or spends his/her life wheel chair bound that is willing to invest in this country? The next thing with be suing the Philippines government for discrimination, good luck there.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I suggest you ask James Biron on phone or WhatsApp.
+63 927 784 1111

He is paid by PRA to help people with SRRV.

It is possible he can help you with SIRV, but I expect you will need to pay him for his time.

The SRRV medical exam is a chest xray and a few blood tests.
I had all tests done in USA, and Jame's doctor talked with me, looked at the tests results, then signed the medical form for $20 USD. I needed the USA lab doctor's written explanation of chest xray result.

James's doctor waived the stool test for parasites. I did not get that test in the USA.

My guess is the SIRV and SRRV medical tests are identical. Ask James.

I had difficultly getting my FBI check apostled, and James got me an interpol check for $10 USD.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

@Howard I dont need it myself, I just noticed its a crazy demand law.
Or wrong written law  if it dont mean physicaly fit as it say, if its only what you wrote.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

James can help you get SRRV if you are 50 years old or older.


----------

